# Where are the site rules?



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Before the update the posting rules were a bit disorganised, spread around various stickies on different sub-forums, but at least they were there. Now I can't find them anywhere. Is it just me looking in the wrong places?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Don't talk about steroid sources or dealing steroids

Don't bully other users ... basically it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Before the update the posting rules were a bit disorganised, spread around various stickies on different sub-forums, but at least they were there. Now I can't find them anywhere. Is it just me looking in the wrong places?


Lorian is working on putting the stickies back.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't talk about steroid prices


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't talk about me either, the mods don't like it


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Don't talk about steroid prices


what you pay for yours ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Edit: not sure if that shows up properly on a PC but that link is garbage on my phone as it's tried to embed it, sorry.

Edit2: it does work on PC. How dumb that Tapatalk lets me insert a link in a way that can't be viewed in Tapatalk, but does on a PC!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

What's said in MA stays in MA. Although it's dead in there except for a unicorn running around ...


----------



## Forced (Oct 3, 2015)

1st Rule: You do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.


We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.


UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods. This includes discussion of prices.


UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a customer service forum. Questions relating to orders placed with supplement companies should be taken up with them directly.


Discount & promotional codes are ONLY permitted by sponsors and in the signatures of reps.


Advertising, spamming and trolling is not allowed. This includes using the forum thread tags, email, visitor messages, blog comments, picture comments and private message systems to spam other members.


Attempts to disguise unauthorised commercial links in profiles/posts/signatures will result in an instant ban.


Multiple accounts are not permitted. Members running multiple accounts for the purpose of promotional advertising risk having all accounts terminated without notice.


Posts are to be written in correct English. The use of txt abbreviations or excessive use of block caps may result in posts being removed without notice. There are two reasons for this, aside from making posts hard to read, posts written in this manner aren't accessible for members using the forum search facility or by Google. It also lowers the standard, perceived quality and integrity of information on the forum.


Posts made in the wrong section may be removed without warning.


Public discussion of Moderator decisions is not permitted. If you believe you have genuine reason to question a decision then you should raise the issue with the Administrator.


We do not allow posts that violate UK-Muscle community standards. The UK-Muscle team shall be the sole arbitrator of what does and what does not violate community standards.


We reserve the right to remove and/or edit posts without notice.


Post signatures are enabled for GOLD members on a strictly non-commercial basis. Discount codes and 'Sponsored by' banners are not permitted.


While these rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> what you pay for yours ?


Yeah.

Dunno why tho as all prices are pretty public


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Dunno why tho as all prices are pretty public


everyone knows its for research only lols.

i think its to avoid attracting and stop scammers pushing on the forum, its a bit harder to push a ugl if no ones heard of it but sources people are going to be intrested in prices and it is illegal to sell.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Aha!

Light bulb moment - the forum cannot be part of the facilitation of the sale or distribution


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Mingster said:


> We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory posts.
> 
> 
> We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.
> ...


Topless women pics have snuck back on again. Are these ok now then?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leigh said:


> Topless women pics have snuck back on again. Are these ok now then?


I've not seen them. Have you reported the posts?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I've not seen them. Have you reported the posts?


I didn't because I wasn't sure on current rules


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leigh said:


> I didn't because I wasn't sure on current rules


I'll delete any nude pictures outside the private forums if I see them or if directed to them.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> i know. Who the f**k wants to see these.
> 
> Is there a gallery @superpube anywhere.?


Have you not got entry to the Man Meat Lover's private forum yet??


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> What is this sorcery you speak of?


Ah s**t sorry mate didnt realise you're not gold member (member, lol) yet.

Only 470 posts to go. Well worth it. So much bum.


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Posts are to be written in correct English. *The use of **txt** abbreviations *or excessive use of block caps may result in posts being removed without notice. There are two reasons for this, aside from making posts hard to read, posts written in this manner aren't accessible for members using the forum search facility or by Google. It also lowers the standard, perceived quality and integrity of information on the forum.


Haha. Oh the irony.


----------

